# Carved Quilt Preview



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All

Just a few pics of our carved quilt, we are hoping to get it finished this week and out around town on display, tryingto get a few more people interested iin joining our club.

Bruc


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking good Bruce, well done to your club members. Hope you have success with the display.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work, Bruce!

Claude


----------

